# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Help! Er zit een moordenaar in uw keukenkastje!

## evitalien

Een wijdverspreide stille moordenaar, die nog ongezonder is dan alcohol en sigaretten zit wellicht op dit moment in uw keukenkastje!

Het gevaar is mononatriumglutamaat (MSG of E621), een smaakversterker die vooral bekend is omdat het veel in de Chinese keuken gebruikt wordt. In werkelijkheid zit het in zeer veel voedingsmiddelen die u, als u eet als de gemiddelde Nederlander, dagelijks gebruikt. 

MSG is een van de slechtste voedingsadditieven die er bestaat. Het wordt onder meer gebruikt in crackers, vleeswaren, chips, dressings, bevroren maaltijden, sauzen, kant en klaar soepen, baby- en peutervoeding.
MSG is meer dan alleen een kruidals peper en zout. MSG verandert de smaak van voeding. Het zorgt ervoor dat kant- en klaarmaaltijden vers smaken, lekker ruiken. Fabrikanten hoeven minder ingrediënten te gebruiken om hun producten aantrekkelijk van smaak te maken. MSG maakt dat een smakeloos, niet vers product lekker smaakt.
De voordelen van MSG voor de voedingsfabrikanten is duidelijk; maar dit additief kan wel langzaam maar zeker schade toe brengen aan het lichaam.

Wat is MSG precies?

In 1908 ontdekte een Japanse man, Kikunae Ikeda, het mononatriumglutamaat als smaakversterker. Hij ontdekte dat er door het fermenteren van zeewier meer smaak ontstond. Hij is dit verder gaan onderzoeken en bleek in staat te zijn om de MSG chemisch na te bootsen. 

Mononatriumglutamaat bestaat uit voor 21% uit natrium en 78% uit glutamaat. Het is een misvatting om te denken dat glutamaat de smaak heeft van vlees. In werkelijkheid is glutamaat smaakloos, terwijl we wel het gevoel hebben eiwitten te eten. Ook smaakt het eten beter . Glutamaat misleidt eigenlijk de tong. Naast zoet, zuur, zout en bitter kan de mens ook nog een vijfde smaak proeven. De Japanners noemen deze smaak umami. Op de tong van mensen zitten receptoren die glutamaat kunnen proeven. Glutamaat geeft bij ons de smaaksensatie weer van hartig. Glutamaat versterkt de smaak van een product, waardoor we er meer van gaan eten. 
In 1959 kwalificeerde de Food and Drug Administration (FDA) MSG al een veilig additief. Nog geen 10 jaar later kwamen mensen bij de dokter met verschillende klachten die ontstaan waren na het eten van Chinees voedsel. De klachten werden aangeduid als het Chinees Restaurant syndroom. Mensen uitten onder andere klachten van hartkloppingen, misselijkheid en een verdoofd aangezicht. Deze klachten traden op na het nuttigen van Chinees eten. Tegenwoordig noemen we dit syndroom het MSG symptoom complex.

Waarom is MSG zo gevaarlijk?

De neurochirurg Dr. Russel Blaylock heeft een boek over mononatriumglutamaat geschreven (Excitotoxins: The taste that Kills). In dit boek legt hij uit dat MSG is een excitoxine. Een excitoxine kan het zenuwstelsel zodanig ernstig stimuleren dat het zenuwstelsel beschadigd raakt of afsterft. Hierdoor kunnen leerproblemen optreden, maar ook de ziekte van Alzheimer, spierpijn in de nek, misselijkheid, migraine, duizeligheid, hartkloppingen, buikpijn en pijn op de borst. Lees verder http://evitalien.nl/wordpress/?p=401

----------


## Flogiston

*Wat is glutamine en hoe komt het in ons lichaam?*

Glutamine is een natuurlijk aminozuur. Het is één van de twintig natuurlijke aminozuren die de noodzakelijke bouwstoffen vormen voor eiwitten en enzymen.

Wij krijgen glutamine binnen via onze voeding. Het is onder andere ruimschoots aanwezig in bijvoorbeeld kaas, tomaten, sardientjes, en zelfs in moedermelk. Ook vlees bevat glutamine, of het nu om rundvlees, gevogelte of zalm gaat. Tarwekiemen en avocado zijn ook bronnen van glutamine. Gezonde voedingsmiddels als walnoten, maïs en rijst bevatten ook glutamine. Verder kunnen we nog yoghurt, kwark, eieren, soja, spinazie, bijna alle koolsoorten, bonen en tofu noemen.

Daarnaast kan het lichaam zelf glutamine maken vanuit andere voedingsstoffen.



*Wat is het verschil tussen glutamine en glutamaat?*

De meeste aminozuren kunnen in twee vormen voorkomen: de zuurvorm en de zoutvorm. Dat zijn gewoon twee verschillende verschijningsvormen van dezelfde stof.

De naam komt voort uit een oud scheikundig gebruik om de namen van aminozuren en kleine eiwitten op -ine te laten eindigen in de "pure" zuurvorm, en op -aat in de afgeleide zoutvorm.

Het hangt van de lokale omstandigheden af in welke vorm de stof zich voordoet. In een zure omgeving zal glutamine overgaan naar de zuurvorm; in een neutrale omgeving zal glutamine overgaan naar de zoutvorm. Van nature heeft glutamine de neiging de zuurvorm te prefereren. Dit geldt overigens niet alleen voor glutamine, maar voor alle aminozuren; daarom heten ze tenslotte amino_zuren_.

In de praktijk kunnen we de namen glutamine en glutamaat door elkaar gebruiken omdat het om dezelfde stof gaat.



*Is glutamine gezond?*

Onder het eerste kopje heb je kunnen lezen dat glutamine een puur natuurlijk aminozuur is, en dat het menselijk lichaam desnoods zelf glutamine zal aanmaken (hoewel dat laatste ten koste kan gaan van de voorraad aan andere essentiële bouwstoffen). Ook is duidelijk dat glutamine een bestanddeel is van gezonde voedingsmiddelen.

Het feit dat het lichaam zelf glutamine gaat aanmaken wanneer er een tekort is, en dat het dit zelfs zal doen als daardoor een tekort ontstaat aan andere bouwstoffen, geeft wel aan hoe belangrijk glutamine is voor onze gezondheid.

Glutamine (of glutamaat) wordt dan ook aanbevolen als voedingssupplement. Persoonlijk geef ik de voorkeur aan het gewoon gezond en gevarieerd eten en neem ik liever geen supplementen, maar mensen die om welke reden dan ook onvoldoende glutamine kunnen opnemen hebben baat bij een supplement.



*Wat is dan dat Chinees Restaurant Syndroom?*

Eigenlijk is de naam verkeerd, want ve-tsin (zoals glutamaat (MSG) in de traditionele oosterse keuken wordt genoemd) is Japans, niet Chinees. Maar dit terzijde.

Toen in de jaren 1950 de aziatische keuken in de westerse wereld verscheen, was de kwaliteit van veel aziatische restaurants ondermaats. Het voedsel werd bereid in vieze keukens, de hygiëne was slecht, en regelmatig bleek er rattenvlees te worden geserveerd. Combineer dat met het feit dat de toenmalige generaties alleen gewend waren aan aardappels en groenten, en je snapt dat veel mensen ziek werden na een bezoek aan een aziatisch restaurant.

Slechte hygiëne, vieze keukens, rattenvlees, aziatische kok, en ve-tsin... in de ogen van de consument hangt alles samen, en is dus _alles_ fout - inclusief het traditionele ve-tsin.

Intussen is door goede controles de kwaliteit van de aziatische keukens op hoog niveau gekomen. Het Chinese Restaurant Syndroom komt dan ook niet meer voor. Maar de link met glutamaat was al gelegd, en die link is nooit meer verdwenen.



*Is MSG dan altijd gezond?*

Nee.

Er zijn mensen die overgevoelig zijn voor een te hoge inname van glutamaat. Wat het mechanisme hierachter is, is niet helemaal duidelijk, maar het staat vast dat gevoelige mensen een hevige reactie krijgen (niet levensbedreigend, maar toch) bij inname van ve-tsin. Waarschijnlijk heeft dit te maken met de fysiologische rol van glutamine als neurotransmitter.

Maar ook die mensen hebben glutamaat nodig, anders krijgen ze een gezondheidsbedreigend tekort. Het enige probleem is de _hoeveelheid_ die zij in één keer binnenkrijgen.

Gelukkig is die overgevoeligheid een uitzondering. Het overgrote merendeel van de bevolking kan uitstekend omgaan met eenmalig wat extra glutamine.

Zelfs het feit dat een enkeling overgevoelig is, zegt verder niets. Er zijn immers ook mensen die overgevoelig zijn voor aardbeien. Toch noemen we de aardbei niet "de moordenaar in uw keukenkastje".

Hetzelfde geldt voor noten, chocola, appels, citrusvruchten, kokos - en ga zo maar door. Voor elk van die puur natuurlijke stoffen zijn er mensen die er overgevoelig voor zijn. Zo krijg ik bijvoorbeeld diarree van rauwe appels. Toch zal ik appels geen "moordenaar uit de boomgaard" noemen. Appels zijn gezond. Appels zijn nodig. Alleen ben ik toevallig de uitzondering die diarree krijgt, dus moet ik hooguit twee kleine appeltjes per week eten om klachten te vermijden, en moet ik misschien wat meer andere vruchten eten voor de noodzakelijke voedingsstoffen.



*De werkelijke relatie tussen ve-tsin en gezondheidsklachten*

Ve-tsin komt vaker voor in kant-en-klaar, hartig, zout, vet voedsel. Kortom: relatief ongezond voedsel.

Van wie veel ve-tsin binnenkrijgt, kan je in de regel stellen dat die ook heel ongezond eet: te weinig groente en fruit, teveel zout en vet (typisch vor kant-en-klare maaltijden).

Mensen kijken dan naar de additieven in hun voedsel in plaats van naar hun eetpatroon, en geven ve-tsin de schuld van hun te hoge bloeddruk en overgewicht. In werkelijkheid is natuurlijk hun voedingspatroon de schuldige, maar ja, de gemakzuchtige mens zoekt nu eenmaal liever een eenvoudige zondebok dan het eigen leefpatroon eens kritisch onder de loep te nemen.



*Conclusie*

Er is dus niets mis met glutamaat / glutamine / MSG / ve-tsin. Het is een natuurlijke voedingsstof die zelfs essentieel is voor onze gezondheid. Juist een tekort aan glutamaat zou tot gezondheidsschade leiden.

Je moet er niet teveel van binnenkrijgen. Op dit punt verschilt glutamaat niet van eender welke andere voedingsstof.

Sommige mensen zijn overgevoelig voor een hogere inname van glutamaat. Zij moeten dus niet teveel glutamaat per maaltijd binnenkrijgen. Ook op dit punt verschilt glutamaat niet van eender welke andere voedingsstof waarvoor iemand overgevoelig is.

----------


## Flogiston

Beste evitalien,

Ik heb al een hele tijd geleden een reactie geplaatst op jouw website. Als ik me goed herinner was het niet veel meer dan een verwijzing naar deze pagina.

Ik zie dat je mijn reactie nog niet hebt geplaatst.

Is er iets mis met jouw site, zodat je geen melding krijgt wanneer iemand een reactie plaatst? Of heb je mijn reactie wel gezien, maar is er een reden waarom je die niet wilt plaatsen?

----------

